# 60P - Work in progress!



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey there, here is my new scape. Hope you enjoy it!

*Tank*
60/30/36cm
*Lighting:*
T5 3x24W - 865
*Filtration:*
Eheim Classic 2213, Eheim Ecco Pro 200
*CO2:*
Pressurized 1,5kg, Do!Aqua Music Glass

*Substrate:*
ADA: Penac W, Penac P, Power Sand Special S, Aqua Soil Amazonia
*Nawożenie:*
Easy Life: Carbo, Potassium, Nitro, Fosfo, ProFito,

*Hardscape:*
ADA: Manten Stone, Iron Wood
*Plants:*
Anubias nana,
Bolbitis heudelotti
Christmass moss
Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne parva
Didiplis diandra
Eustralis sp.
Flame moss
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hygrophila angustfolia
Hygrophila polysperma
Lilaleopsis novae-zelandiae
Ludwigia sp.
Microsurum sp. Mini
Rotala macrandra
Rotala walichii
Taiwan moss
*Fish:*
Barbus pentazona, Neocaridina denticulata sinensis 'Red Cherry'

*Day1:*









Let me know what you think!


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a great start. Maybe a few too many species but it's no big deal.

It could use a few months of growing and trimming for bushiness, but you already know...


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice chester!

Reminds me this one 



















If that wasn't your inspiration so far..Let It Be....


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice hard scape


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you guys! 
A, Dror, I haven't been inspired by any aquascape. And my plant choice is rather different than FAAO's. I just hope to have a nice garden, with which I won't get bored to soon 

*Here is the tank after a week:*








I have been dosing 2ml of Potassium and Carbo everyday. Everything goes well, I really like the job the two filters are doing!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry if I have been too rough..:sorry:
your tank looks fantastic!
and he is only 1 week old


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks great but my only suggestion is the diffuser on the left, move it lower for maximum diffusion.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

A.Dror said:


> Very nice chester!
> 
> Reminds me this one
> 
> ...


what kind of lighting is in that tank?


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. A.Dror I didn't say you were rough! Just answered your question 
The diffuzer doesn`t need to be placed lower. Water flow from the filters takes the bubbles all over the tank.

Ok, let me show you the *photo from a couple of days after trimming*. The tank is infected by brown algae, I am doing a water change twice a week. I started dosing Nitro and Fosfo (1ml daily) and ProFito (2ml at WC). I also have some new fish - Rasbora borapetensis - lovely!










Let me know what you think!


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Today I made some changes. I trimmed all the plants strongly. All the old leaves of Bolbitis, Micrososrum and Anubias were removed. I want to have a more compact, new growth of them. I also made some changes in the background. All the stem plants, except H. polysperma, were replaced by Rotala sp. Green and Rotala rotundifolia. I want to have a more delicate background with smaller leaves. Hope to take a photo in a week or two.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good. Look forward to more updates.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks!

Here is an update.
Day 32:









The brown algae are almost gone. Unfortunately loads of "dirty" BBA appeared. I have never seen growing them so quickly My vote goes for the tap water quality after the flood we had here recently. I am going to use RO water instead, hope it helps. Apart from that, everything is ok. I have 10 Corydoras pygmaeus - funny little guys!

Comments welcome!


----------

